#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Fiberhome / Mikrotik Vlan TX DROP

## fabiogimenes

Ola Galera..

Tenho visto em varias OLT FIBERHOME e em varios provedores um problema de TX Drop apenas na Vlan de serviço PPPOE entre a OLT e Mikrotik, Já trocamos Gbic cabo etc, mudamos configuração forçar de 1Giga full modo auto e nada, começa gerar o erro quando trafego começa ficar acima de 200Mb. 

Alguém ja passou por isso.. ?

----------


## cometa

Tenho duas fazendo isso também, achei que era o SFP metálico mas não é.
Você usa qual RB ?

----------


## fabiogimenes

Ccr-1036

----------


## ShadowRed

Eu tenho esse problema no RX Drop das Vlans.
E tá um saco resolver isso no mikrotik.

----------


## fabiogimenes

Ola.. Pessoal .... eu Resolvi colocando um saida XFP 10gb dai não apresentou mais o problema...

----------


## dragon1910

estou com esse problema no sfp 10gb no meu linux , nela drop os pacotes , e na ccr1036 não , esta bem estranho.

----------

